# This Is Why You'll Never Want To Wrap Your Car Again



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The advent of vinyl wraps took car customization to a new level. From enthusiasts on a budget to supercar owners gearing up for Gumball 3000, transforming a car's aesthetic was suddenly made quick, easy and relatively affordable. PlastiDip and other peelable paints then came along offering a decent alternative, especially for DIY car guys. But there's a new product on the market that simply blows away everything that came before it. It's called Autoflex and is essentially a high-end professional paint job that can be peeled away.









The hypercar of peelable paint, AutoFlex is perfect for professional body shops, paint shops, and custom shops looking for the finish of a high-end paint job at the price of a wrap. It's available in matte, satin or high gloss, and can be sanded, buffed, polished and waxed like standard clear coat.









short, it looks, feels and can be treated like automotive paint, is fuel and scratch resistant, and the high gloss is easily on par with that achieved by OEM paints. As well as looking far superior to vinyl wraps, AutoFlex doesn't require seams, there's no cutting, no adhesive, no lifting or curling or corners, and offers the ability to mix and make almost any color/finish you can think of. Check out the results at the official AutoFlex Instagram and Facebook pages, while this insane color-changing Audi RS7 (that received a ZTN HyperShift Pearl in high gloss), courtesy of DipYourCar will give you an immediate taste of what this product is capable of.









AutoFlex Professional Coatings have been in the R&D stages for over three years, and the products are available to professionals around the world for purchase now.

The easiest place to find them is via the product's master distributor DipYourCar. Alternatively, head to the Auto Flex Coatings website, or track down a distributor internationally. Check out the AutoFlex Professional coatings video above if you're a professional that wants a heads up regarding how to apply this awesome new product


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

I would have liked to have seen them peeling the paint of the car in the video but i guess it's a rolling advertisment so they can't. Looks good though and will no doubt become the in thing very quickly


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not a fan of wrapped cars, I prefer their natural finish.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Wraps are tacky as ****

But then so is dip


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Dont like it.


----------



## SLK Polisher (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow! Looks fantastic.


----------



## Simon0014 (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like 'flip' paint might make a come back soon then...reminds me of the old TVR's..... along with the old Micra that came with that paint!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I remember a guy in Enniskillen who had a Primera in Chamelion paint lol. Nightmare to repair.....

Cooks


----------



## salow3 (Mar 8, 2015)

Cheap and nasty.


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

It is amazing to look at and hugely impressive technically - but would you really want a car that constantly changed colour as the light hit it ?

I actually do think you might get fed up of it quite quickly.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Imagine filling in your insurance forms 'Colour of car ' ummmm pink no gold no grey


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

PaulinLincs said:


> Imagine filling in your insurance forms 'Colour of car ' ummmm pink no gold no grey


I got a parking ticket on my sunset orange 350z.
It read
"make: Nissan....... model: 350z......colour: UNKNOWN"
:lol:
And that's just a normal metallic

This stuff does look interesting though.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

This Is Why You'll Never Want To Wrap Your Car Again!!!!!


.....but I never wanted to wrap my car in the first place  :lol:......



I'll get my coat :lol:.


----------



## Priyaka (Dec 11, 2015)

salow3 said:


> Cheap and nasty.


Agree. Definitely not my style


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Priyaka said:


> Agree. Definitely not my style


I would agree chav tastic!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

Ive used CardipUK on my wheels and their high gloss finish is better than Plastidip Glossifier intended for the DIY customer, the autoflex does look to give a good finish if you dont want to have your car wrapped (after seeing story on a knife used to cut wrap going into the paint, not for me). Not a fan of the flip colours but also available in solids or metallics.

From memory is SQ5 is originally black









this ones colour matched to Nogaro Blue


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

No !!!!


----------



## irish pete (Feb 29, 2012)

Lad a work plasti dipped his brand new mitsubishi jeep white it was originally silver. Complete mess and some of the painted plastic trim bubbled due to having to mix plastic dip with thinners. In short it's OK for wheels not your whole bloody car


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

Mg style


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Not a fan of wrapping


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I can see more of the over paid Footballers having this fitted to their cars

Just because you have money doesn't mean you have taste as they say


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

They still certainly grab attention, and can look amazing. But I definitely wouldn't ever consider it, in the same way I wouldn't die my hair blue.


----------



## arcing (Jan 14, 2016)

Love the colour of that SQ5


----------

